# Which U.S City With A Population Of Over 500,000 Would You



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Want to live in the most ?


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

*re: Which U.S City With A Population Of Over 500,000 Would Y*

I live in San Diego but I picked it anyway cause I really dont' want to move :stu


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

*re: Which U.S City With A Population Of Over 500,000 Would Y*

What? No Detroit? :lol


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*re: Which U.S City With A Population Of Over 500,000 Would Y*

No thanks. The Greater Cleveland area has a population over 2,000,000. I'd rather live in a smaller town that's not so crowded.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*re: Which U.S City With A Population Of Over 500,000 Would Y*

Seattle!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*re: Which U.S City With A Population Of Over 500,000 Would Y*

Denver but its not on the list.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

*re: Which U.S City With A Population Of Over 500,000 Would Y*

Austin is the most realistic for me and would be fun. Honolulu or San Diego would be the best if money were no object.

Denver, Seattle, Phoenix, LA (Suburbs), Portland (OR), and Miami would also be cities I would look at.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*re: Which U.S City With A Population Of Over 500,000 Would Y*

Los Angeles should have been on the list because that's where I want to live...but I picked San Diego.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Which U.S City With A Population Of Over 500,000 Wou*



Kelly said:


> What? No Detroit? :lol


who would want to live there?


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

*re: Which U.S City With A Population Of Over 500,000 Would Y*

Either San Francisco or Seattle. I'm not into the whole killer heat climate which most of those listed cities have. And, just forget about NYC. :um


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*re: Which U.S City With A Population Of Over 500,000 Would Y*

"If you want to be happy, go to San Francisco..."

I would also enjoy living in Detroit.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Which U.S City With A Population Of Over 500,000 Wou*



Penny said:


> Denver but its not on the list.


:ditto


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

*re: Which U.S City With A Population Of Over 500,000 Would Y*

I've been to Honolulu, Las Vegas, San Jose, San Diego, and San Francisco.

I really liked San Jose...although, I do not know if I would want to live in California (not like I could afford it anyway). I'm a midwestern girl I guess...pick some cities in this area :b


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

*re: Which U.S City With A Population Of Over 500,000 Would Y*

I would go with Honolulu. Oahu itself isn't that great, but I could always easily fly to any of the other islands.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Honolulu


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

San Diego


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*re: Which U.S City With A Population Of Over 500,000 Would Y*

Las Vegas


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I live in San Francisco. I love it here in the Bay Area for it's beautiful, there's lot to do, it's diverse, and people are liberal.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Honolulu, but Vegas was a close 2nd.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*re: Which U.S City With A Population Of Over 500,000 Would Y*

My lovely Seattle has a few votes, nice! =D


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chicago would be my first choice. From the list given, I said Tucson.


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

Gerard said:


> I live in San Francisco. I love it here in the Bay Area for it's beautiful, there's lot to do, it's diverse, and people are liberal.


I'm thinking of moving there soon. One of my main concerns is that I'll find too many of the residents to be yuppie liberals. The exodus of culture because of high land values. Most anywhere else in the USA I'd be considered a radical leftist, but SF might turn me into a republican I'd get so annoyed. Is it 'diverse' in a cultural sense? Or just 'diverse' in segregated racist sense like Chicago is?


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

*re: Which U.S City With A Population Of Over 500,000 Would Y*

Nobody appears to have mentioned Boston...Summer in New England is pretty amazing.... http://massvacation.com/greaterBoston/


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

I want to move back to pittsburgh


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Honolulu would be a beautiful place to live.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

San Francisco or Seattle if they weren't so expensive and if I ever get a green card.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: re: Which U.S City With A Population Of Over 500,000 Wou*



Noca said:


> Kelly said:
> 
> 
> > What? No Detroit? :lol
> ...


I would. I love Detroit, and all it's pathos.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

HOnolulu.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

*re: Which U.S City With A Population Of Over 500,000 Would Y*

Out of those, NYC or SF


----------

